# Horrendous Women's Fashions by Men who don't like Women



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Had to make a long trip today. Saw some strange sights. An opinion follows:

Do women who wear those tight pants that look like panty hose NOT KNOW that those things make their behinds look like a sack of potatoes hung between gate posts?

I have long suspected that the fashion industry is full of girly men who really do not care what women look like so long as they can change fashions often enough to keep women buying new clothes. The fellow who is responsible for those panty hose things should be hung.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

In the famous words of my wise wife to one of our children: "Leggings are not pants."

My words were less delicate, depending on the circumstances: "It looks like three or four raccoons fighting in a flour sack", as the individual in question was ambling about.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Macrocarpus said:


> Had to make a long trip today. Saw some strange sights. An opinion follows:
> 
> Do women who wear those tight pants that look like panty hose NOT KNOW that those things make their behinds look like a sack of potatoes hung between gate posts?
> 
> I have long suspected that the fashion industry is full of girly men who really do not care what women look like so long as they can change fashions often enough to keep women buying new clothes. The fellow who is responsible for those panty hose things should be hung.


Been that way for years in the U.S. Not so much in Mexico and South of there. As long as people buy the new designed stuff it will continue.  I do know a lot of woment in our church that still dress in long dress and old styles. Dress the way you feel like dressing. I still wear my one button type suit that i wore 60 yeas ago and get a lot of people asking where i got my power blue button down suit.  One lady asked me not long ago if i was in the Korea war. I said just a little later then that i spend 3 years in combat in other countries. The Marines loved me i went anyplace anytime doing my duty. The last year number 4 they put me in charge of the education office at 29 Palms Ca. Got rested up there before discharge.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

101pigs said:


> Been that way for years in the U.S. Not so much in Mexico and South of there. As long as people buy the new designed stuff it will continue.  I do know a lot of woment in our church that still dress in long dress and old styles. Dress the way you feel like dressing. I still wear my one button type suit that i wore 60 yeas ago and get a lot of people asking where i got my power blue button down suit.  One lady asked me not long ago if i was in the Korea war. I said just a little later then that i spend 3 years in combat in other countries. The Marines loved me i went anyplace anytime doing my duty. The last year number 4 they put me in charge of the education office at 29 Palms Ca. Got rested up there before discharge.


In joined in the Marines as a Private came out as a Captain (Battlefield Commission)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When faced with choices like leggings, polyester jeans and athletic pants, people wonder why pajama pants are commonly worn to the grocery store.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

The one thing for sure, those people don't suffer from body dysphoria.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The style I laugh about is skirts for widely blessed women. Sure the skirt goes down to the floor in front but the back shows everything! Manufacturing and selling those should be illegal.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Times change


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh ikwym Chuck. about a month ago i was stopped at a red light on this busy highway 4 lanes. 2 coming 2 going. when this woman started crossing. i saw the guy and his wife shaking their heads and looking at something before she got abreast of me . she had on these leggins but they were mesh. i swear she didn't have anything underneath. i couldn't believe. parts of her body like you mentioned were swaying all over. probably hard to walk with such high heels also. she had mesh on top too and i know for a fact that was all. i could have reached out and touched her when she passed

she got across and then started going down the sidewalk. horns starting honking because the green light came on and the ones of us in front didn't realize it . we were watching this god -awful sight in front of us not believing what we were seeing. i've wondered since if the police stopped her. you might get away with it in ontario and places but not here. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i meant several months ago. too cold for that around here in winter


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She was wearing her working clothes.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I admit I wear them because they're comfortable. Good for running in. I don't quite care what my goal posts look like, can't see them much anyhow when facing forward.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I wear leggings at home, sometimes under jeans in the winter. 

Experience that remains in my mind (you can not unsee things) was when I was working. White collar, global company, all paper pushers and decision makers in the 2 square block high rise offices. I (aka grumpy old fossil) got on the escalator behind her (aka young, water walker). I looked up and from my 'vantage point' her super short skirt allowed me a full view of her underneath which was covered by nothing more than a thong and a pirate patch. Aaaaargh.


----------



## GreenLeaf Homestead (Feb 17, 2021)

Macrocarpus said:


> Had to make a long trip today. Saw some strange sights. An opinion follows:
> 
> Do women who wear those tight pants that look like panty hose NOT KNOW that those things make their behinds look like a sack of potatoes hung between gate posts?
> 
> I have long suspected that the fashion industry is full of girly men who really do not care what women look like so long as they can change fashions often enough to keep women buying new clothes. The fellow who is responsible for those panty hose things should be hung.


I agree! I wear them but when I go away I wear them correctly... UNDER A DRESS THAT COVERS THE BACK END. 😂 It makes short sweater dresses or the like more modest and they are comfy for me. I can NOT stand to see people wear them like pants. Like you said, they are panty hose to be worn under things. Get it right people and stop embarrassing yourselves. ☺ [Half joking here people, don’t get offended.]
I’ll add that sports bras are bras not shirts. That means people need to put a shirt on over the bra. If they have issues with sweat then by a soft wool tank top. I have a couple and love them. Not itchy at all due to the type of wool used.
Like I kinda said, for us it’s a modesty issue but we can choose to avoid the exposure and that’s why I am thankful I live in the country so my family doesn’t need to see all that. 😜
Again though, they are sticking comfortable and I wear them around the house and under jeans when going outside to do chores in the cold. I guess it’s a love/hate relationship. 🤣


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Leggings....yep, I wear them....nope, don't care if you don't like them. They are comfortable and that's all I care about.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I live in them. Running with my dog, my job, riding my horses... works for everything. But I don't carry any raccoons on my backside either.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wasn't sure what you were calling leggings so i googled it. i have a pair of them. i use to wear under a long jacket. now i use them around the house or for long johns. not at all what i saw. these were see through mesh ~Georgia


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

101: If you got a battlefield promo you done good. I have always thought that had I not been sent to a rear area I would not have made it home. My good buddy was in the 1st Cav at Chosin and came home a changed man---he pulled out and made a couple of fortunes before he managed to keep one, but he is not the fellow I knew as a kid.

Thread drift??? OK by me.

Georgia---I have seen those lace things, and sometimes those are not women. I can understand poor women wearing whatever they can get, but to deliberately make themselves an eyesore is puzzling to me. I am also wondering about the tattooed eye liners and lashes, the puffed lips, etc. Fellow recently sent me a clip of women playing "bumpers" with breasts as large as volley balls. Wife says "not photoshopped, but incredibly irresponsible surgery". Why do people do this??? There are some real weirdos in the world.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Ladies---worn as underwear, like pantyhose, there is nothing offensive about those "things". Men wear long johns under their jeans in freezing weather too. However, not many of you would consider long johns appropriate outer wear for men. Of course, if you do not care that you look like an ignorant tramp to onlookers it does not matter a whit. A plumber's butt on a man is bad enough, so see women so dressed is just plain unsightly. Such behavior detracts from the respect men have for women in general. When men think women are cheap they treat them so, no matter how good the woman.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

This is why


----------



## bamabear44 (Jan 30, 2018)

I think these are so vulgar looking, specially on big girls...I will not wear them, I don't like the tightness on my legs... Leggings are NOT pants! A Man that would let his wife dress this way to go in public, does NOT care for her at all....


----------



## GreenLeaf Homestead (Feb 17, 2021)

oregon woodsmok said:


> This is why


This song has always made me laugh so hard!!! 😂


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Here at Clem's naked farm and snake shaking reserve, we don't have to deal with this issue. The sign at the curve in the dirt road saying "No pants beyond this point, I mean it" separates the girly men from the manly girls.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have tried working like that before.
I prefer some garments for their safety aspect.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

bamabear44 said:


> I think these are so vulgar looking, specially on big girls...I will not wear them, I don't like the tightness on my legs... Leggings are NOT pants! A Man that would let his wife dress this way to go in public, does NOT care for her at all....


I was unaware that men “allowed” their wives to wear or not wear anything.
Did you time travel from 1950?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are things my wife will not allow me to wear outside of the home.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> There are things my wife will not allow me to wear outside of the home.


Have a feeling her clothes are on that list!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah, the yoga pants included.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The flesh colored pants may have jumped the shark...


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

Lisa; by "allow:" we mean that we will not let them stick their hands in a meat grinder, or lift a brush hog, or handle a jersey bull. A good woman can do anything she is big enough to do, but if a man cares anything at all for her he will not "allow" her to be hurt or embarrassed. No, I will not "allow" my wife to be ridiculed, and wearing panty hose as outerwear is degrading to women. 

I get sick and tired of women who think that a man is just an appurtenance to be used---Men have, since time began, been providers and protectors of the mothers of their children. It is natural to be a dominant male, but that does not mean despotism, it means just what I said, a provider and protector. In the ordinary family the woman and man sort out those things each is best at, and so divide the responsibilities. It has only been a few short years that women could earn as much as men because they now are a big part of the labor market. Some women think this is a big step forward---in fact it has led to a decline in family structure, morality and the respect men feel for women in general. That last is a big, big problem.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Macrocarpus said:


> Lisa; by "allow:" we mean that we will not let them stick their hands in a meat grinder, or lift a brush hog, or handle a jersey bull. A good woman can do anything she is big enough to do, but if a man cares anything at all for her he will not "allow" her to be hurt or embarrassed. No, I will not "allow" my wife to be ridiculed, and wearing panty hose as outerwear is degrading to women. I get sick and tired of women who think that a man is just an appurtenance to be used---Men have, since time began, been providers and protectors of the mothers of their children. It is natural to be a dominant male, but that does not mean despotism, it means just what I said, a provider and protector. In the ordinary family the woman and man sort out those things each is best at, and so divide the responsibilities. It has only been a few short years that women could earn as much as men because they now are a big part of the labor market. Some women think this is a big step forward---in fact it has led to a decline in family structure, morality and the respect men feel for women in general.


You are braver than me.

Ain't no way I'm telling my wife what to wear. I mayask her to wear something, but I'm not "forbidding" her to do anything.

Our couch isn't that comfortable.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Would your wife be impolite or bossy to suggest to change your bibs before running errands?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

omg that's revolting! first i thought 'why doesn't he pull up his other shoulder strap'? but he does. it's that his pants are torn. probably to make room for his gut. by the look of it he doesn't have underwear on either. that would help a bit. ~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> omg that's revolting! first i thought 'why doesn't he pull up his other shoulder strap'? but he does. it's that his pants are torn. probably to make room for his gut. by the look of it he doesn't have underwear on either. that would help a bit. ~Georgia


Are we fat shaming? Tsk tsk

i have to agree, this guy is bad in at least 17 languages!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no i'm not fat shaming. my husbands were all heavy men. they wouldn't have dared to go out in public like this though. jmo and i'm entitled to it like everyone else here. once he puts his hand in his pocket to take out his wallet etc everything else will fall out or that's what it looks like to me. if he was out working in his garden or cleaning the pig pen etc. be different but he's in a public place with kids etc. ~Georgia


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I would be horrified if my husband went to town showing that much skin. If other women want to see a half-dressed man they can go get their own, and it does not matter that my husband is heavy! He is still for my eyes only.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Wow, this thread took off, I started reading yesterday with amusement.
My wife does wear leggings, yoga pants, whatever you call them AND she looks good in them, thank you very much.
I don’t tell my wife what to wear, and she doesn’t tell me. I figure we’re both old enough to know when she can wear leggings, and me an old greasy Pontiac shirt. If we’re going to church or a funeral for example, we dress appropriately.
I’m in pretty good physical shape for my age, but I do have a gut these days, so I don’t run around shirtless outside anymore. My choice, if someone told me not to, I’d say MYOB.
Some of the pics posted here are pretty surprising to me that people would dress like that in public. But then I think about hanging out at the beach when I was a kid and my older sister a life guard. I was also on the YMCA swimteam. Speedos were the men’s choice for swim wear, and bikinis for women. So why are so many offended by yoga pants? They show a lot less than most swim wear.


----------



## GreenLeaf Homestead (Feb 17, 2021)

67drake said:


> But then I think about hanging out at the beach when I was a kid and my older sister a life guard. I was also on the YMCA swimteam. Speedos were the men’s choice for swim wear, and bikinis for women. So why are so many offended by yoga pants? They show a lot less than most swim wear.


Personally I avoid beaches, public pools and gyms for those reasons exactly. 😂 (but for my family it’s for modesty reasons). 
Hopefully people can keep the humor going in this thread.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

GreenLeaf Homestead said:


> Personally I avoid beaches, public pools and gyms for those reasons exactly. 😂 (but for my family it’s for modesty reasons).
> Hopefully people can keep the humor going in this thread.


I don’t avoid those places, but you won’t catch me walking around in a speedo anymore. 
I was just surprised to find out I don’t care for my wife if I let her wear leggings.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

67drake said:


> Wow, this thread took off, I started reading yesterday with amusement.
> My wife does wear leggings, yoga pants, whatever you call them AND she looks good in them, thank you very much.
> I don’t tell my wife what to wear, and she doesn’t tell me. I figure we’re both old enough to know when she can wear leggings, and me an old greasy Pontiac shirt. If we’re going to church or a funeral for example, we dress appropriately.
> I’m in pretty good physical shape for my age, but I do have a gut these days, so I don’t run around shirtless outside anymore. My choice, if someone told me not to, I’d say MYOB.
> Some of the pics posted here are pretty surprising to me that people would dress like that in public. But then I think about hanging out at the beach when I was a kid and my older sister a life guard. I was also on the YMCA swimteam. Speedos were the men’s choice for swim wear, and bikinis for women. So why are so many offended by yoga pants? They show a lot less than most swim wear.


Yep. Most women I know wear leggings or yoga pants for working out, running errands and just hanging around in. Especially during the pandemic. I started wearing them after my surgery because I couldn’t have jeans rubbing on my incision. The pictures here don’t look remotely like most women in leggings (which are not pantyhose, by the way.) and if someone is morbidly obese, nothing they wear will make them look not obese.
I’m 56 so I wear a tunic kind of top over mine. When I was young i was usually in riding breeches and tall boots most days (just as tight and form fitting) and I can guarantee you that no one thought I looked cheap or vulgar. And I didn’t need my husbands permission. Nor does he need mine to wear what he likes. And he likes my leggings.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

My wife started wearing them after we got in an accident on our Harley. Her arm literally snapped in two. She could put leggings on, but no way to put on jeans. Now she just wears them for comfort. I’ve never seen anyone look crosseyed at her for it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> The flesh colored pants may have jumped the shark...
> View attachment 94614


I will never forgive you for this. Some things cannot be unseen.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Lisa in WA said:


> Yep. Most women I know wear leggings or yoga pants for working out, running errands and just hanging around in. Especially during the pandemic. I started wearing them after my surgery because I couldn’t have jeans rubbing on my incision. The pictures here don’t look remotely like most women in leggings (which are not pantyhose, by the way.) and if someone is morbidly obese, nothing they wear will make them look not obese.
> I’m 56 so I wear a tunic kind of top over mine. When I was young i was usually in riding breeches and tall boots most days (just as tight and form fitting) and I can guarantee you that no one thought I looked cheap. And I didn’t need my husbands permission. Nor does he need mine to wear what he likes. And he likes my leggings.


Your hubby wears your leggings!?!? That’s an image I didn’t need! Lol


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Remember fishnet pantyhose.? Man oh man they made my toes hurt.
My girls skinny girls they are wear leggings alot most with tops or sweater that covers the butt.
I got a few pairs after gut surgery helped out not having to wear my jeans.. Dont own dress other then mother of the bride type.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I wear my yoga pants to yoga class. That's it. They are, after all, "yoga pants". Legging I don't own. I have not doubt they are comfortable, but not my thing. I can just hear my grandmother saying "never leave the house until you have checked yourself in the mirror". Some folks either don't do that OR don't care.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have BAGGY yoga pants. They are more like scrubs.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Darnit, I dont get to see anything good anymore now that im here all the time. Work was interesting, as there were MANY young women there. I saw one heshe, then didnt see her for a couple weeks, then saw her again. Dont know if they bounced her early or what. lol Had a mexican gal who was interested in me and several other guys. I think they cashed her in the same day they did me and one other/ The boss was mex and her and hem were talking loudly when I left


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 2 pair of leggings, for use under my jeans when it gets cold outside. I hate those things. The waist comes up to the middle of my ribcage and they gradually work their way down while I'm walking. Men's longjohns are much more comfortable.


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL; I ordered a set of long-johns from Walmart this winter---I was wearing pajama bottoms under my jeans. When the long johns arrived I put them on and discovered THEY HAD NO FLY!!!! I sent those back pronto. 

Can you imagine advertising "men's long underwear" with no fly?


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

I wear blue Jean leggings, comfy and no one knows the difference!! And they're cheap at wm!


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

I bite my tongue when my adult kid wears leggings as trousers with no shirt or tunic over her butt. Don't want to be my dad "Nice underwear, now what clothes are you wearing to leave the house?!?" about leotards and slightly short shorts in the 70s.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Anybody else remember this old commercial?



https://m.facebook.com/jetsxfactor/videos/joe-namaths-iconic-pantyhose-commercial/307719107042227/


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

I had business in town yesterday, so I stopped in at the grocery store. At walmart I saw a pittiful sight--a young girl, fourteen, sixteen at the oldest. Obviously the unwanted child of retards. Overweight, wearing striped leggings that did not quite cover her navel, a blouse that did not quite meet the leggings in front and GREEN HAIR.

The second sight was on the street, a woman of perhaps fifty five or sixty, paisley leggings, a skirt to mid-thigh, blouse and a jacket that came below her hips. Flashy, but certainly not obscene or even objectionable. Not my idea of fashion, but well within the bounds of decency. 

The third was just ahead of me in the second grocery. Taking her time, holding up the line, etc. A blouse and leggings. Flashy striped leggings, plain blouse. Woman of perhaps 28-30 years. Leggings so tight that every detail of her being was displayed--- The woman was slightly over weight, so that when she walked everything shook from side to side and continued for three or four oscillations when she st\opped. No doubt she was proud of that outfit. Makes a man wish he had no peripheral vision.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe it is about attitude. What people wear is their business I suppose and as long as I can look away I suppose I'll survive.
I remember many years ago working in an auto dealership as a mechanic, a man in his late 70s pulled into the shop in a bright yellow Corvette convertible. His wife (I guess) got out and she was wearing leopard skin leggings, a black and white zebra striped tube top, bleached almost white hair, ruby red lipstick, oh and pumps. The guy was dressed like Rodney Dangerfield ala Caddyshack. I'm guessing she was pretty well passed the 70 mile marker as well. They were so nice and courteous to me that I would remember them to this day, in spite of how they dressed. Some may say they were dressing for another generation and trying to hold on to the past; I took from them that they were just loving life and had no concerns about what anyone thought of them.
That to me is the difference between dressing like you don't care about yourself or attempting to show your independence by looking like the standard "rebel".


----------

